

Quantified Self: My Online Life in the last 8 Months - karli
http://blog.archify.com/quantify-self-my-online-browsing-in-the-last/

======
kiba
This blog post is not a good quantified self post. A self quantified post
should at least details the goal of what he's trying to accomplish, what
intervention he's taking, and if he achieves his goal in the end. Otherwise,
the information is just a curiosity.

Even my incomplete self-quantified post at
[http://kibabase.com/articles/notes-and-thoughts#self-
quantif...](http://kibabase.com/articles/notes-and-thoughts#self-
quantification) contains information about the intervention I am
taking(walking 10K steps) and my goal(achieving a BMI of 24.9 or weight of 159
pounds).

~~~
karli
Do you always need to have a goal to qualify for a "good" quantified self
posting? I dont think so! Maybe it is interesting for me to see what pages i
surf, how long i read stuff, etc. Maybe i love to get statistics about myself?
Maybe it will help me in the future? So please, dont use this as the only
measurement!

~~~
skinnymuch
Yeah haha. With my recent interest in logging my own life I'm sometimes asked
why or what the end goal is. Really there isn't any definitive one except to
learn and self improve in any way possible.

------
Claudus
There doesn't seem to be a single porn site listed.

Maybe he didn't include them or maybe didn't visit any, but I imagine it would
have been quite a bit more interesting to see a study including them.

~~~
pinaceae
eztv.it made it, which is a torrent site for tv series.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EZTV>

~~~
karli
yes, its a great site! as i said, i check there what new series are running, i
did not said i download them :)

------
roymabookie
That first table had me confused. read those dots as decimal points. rather
than separating points,,,

~~~
chris_p
Depends on where you live, there's no standard.

~~~
vavoida
yes, euro-style . vs ,

~~~
lywald
The ISO standard recommends using a small space instead.

 _Numbers consisting of long sequences of digits can be made more readable by
separating them into groups, preferably groups of three, separated by a small
space. For this reason, ISO 31-0 specifies that such groups of digits should
never be separated by a comma or point, as these are reserved for use as the
decimal sign._

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_31-0#Numbers>

~~~
karli
I did not knew that there is an ISO standard for this, will use it the next
time, thank you!

------
driverdan
How well do you handle long term data aggregation? Do you import from other
tools?

I use a combination of RescueTime (always on) and ThinkUp (social media) to
capture my data. Neither precompute aggregate data so viewing long term totals
is very slow. I have 3000h logged in RT for this year alone and I have 3.5+
million rows of data in my ThinkUp DB. One of these days I'll get around to
doing something cool with their data.

~~~
karli
at archify you can connect you facebook, twitter & linkedin account, we then
import all your streams into our database (elasticsearch cluster). the same
goes of course with the webpages when you have the plugin installed (works on
chrome, safari, ff, ff mobile, dolphin).

the stats are not the main feature of archify, people can search online in
their archify to find stuff again they have already seen, so you dont have to
active bookmark anymore.

------
aangjie
Can anybody throw a idea of comparison between their service and rescuetime?
I'm a rescuetime user, should i consider trying their service?

~~~
vavoida
hi aangjie6,

archify is about finding your personal information, the analysis is a
byproduct

for just time tracking, especially desktop applications i recommend you
continue using rescuetime

~~~
skinnymuch
Any opinions on Rescuetime competitors? I think Rescuetime's free plan only
keeps data for a few months so I'd have to go in and extract the data every so
often.

I found Desktime.com recently and started using it last week. Free for
personal use, paid for multiple users/businesses. Any thoughts?

~~~
vavoida
unfortunately not, I haven't used any time tracking software so far - just
wanted to point out that the focus of archify is currently not time-tracking

------
icebraining
No numbers on the HN stories read, comments posted, etc? Lame ;)

~~~
karli
hehe, the next time, i promise!

